# 50 funny quotes from Dubya



## HomunQlus (May 18, 2005)

Read this... 

http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/blbushdumbquotes.htm


----------



## Gig' (May 18, 2005)

Many thanks

I needed some to enjoy the rainy day and this definitely did it ...
if he didn't exist one should invent him...he deserves a gold award for nonsense but thanks god there aren't too many like him running their countries


----------



## bbloke (May 18, 2005)

Yup, he's quite a... "unique"... leader.


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 18, 2005)

I love how he said that "The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."  Washington, D.C., Sept. 13, 2001

and only a few months later

14. "I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority." Washington, D.C., March 13, 2002

I'm surprised they didn't have his C student in quote in there.     He said that "see even a C student can become president."  I guess living off your father's wealth you can....


----------

